# xifaxan



## 13777 (Sep 5, 2006)

OK, on my third day third day on Xifaxan. I feel a little more bloated than usual but I think it is working, though I am afraid to hope. I tried this last year and it made me sick so I stopped it right away. This time I was determined to stick trough it for two reasons: Nothing else seems to be working, and the book made so much sense (a new IBS solution). Altough my case is a bit more complex having had bowel resection before. Anyway, I think by stools are more solid now which is good news... I hope this lasts. I started on 600 mg a day for the first 2 days. Today I am doing 800 mgs. God I hope this works. For anyone who didn't read the book, please do. If there is someone out there who cannot afford it, just email me your address and I will mail you my copy, postage on me. If this really is the answer, it's the least I can do... For anyone who has read the book... doesnt it all make so much since? The alternating D and C, the "high" feeling due to toximia, the fatigue. Wow, I have never read or heard of anything else that I could relate too with regards to my IBS. Thank god, I switched to Cedar Sinai last year and found out that I am suffering from IBS and finally figured out that I have SIBO. Even if the xifaxan does not work, I am almost certain that what I have is SIBO. Is there a way to link this message to other forums? I would like to post it in a couple of other ones in case there is someone out there who hasnt bother to look at this forum yet...be wellkc


----------



## 13777 (Sep 5, 2006)

OK, I am on my third day on 800 mg. Havent been feeling to good for the last 2 days. I hope this is just temporary. I have read somewhere that sometimes the sypmtoms get worse before they get better. Has anyone experienced that? Hopefully I will feel better tomorrow be wellkc


----------



## 17908 (Oct 18, 2006)

Stick with it. I tried tons of stuff before Xifaxin, and it is the only thing that has done ANYTHING for me. The first week or so can be a little rough. I'm sure everybody reacts differently.


----------



## 13777 (Sep 5, 2006)

npearce said:


> Stick with it. I tried tons of stuff before Xifaxin, and it is the only thing that has done ANYTHING for me. The first week or so can be a little rough. I'm sure everybody reacts differently.


Thanks, I will stick w/ it. I sure hope I start seeing some improvment soon. If not, my doc wants to try other antibiotics. I would like to try the elemental diet rather than play around w/ antibioitcs. Has anyone had any succes w/ vivonex?


----------



## hsy (Jul 23, 2007)

KC would you mind talking a bit more about your experience with toxemia?thank youRolfy Boy the Wonder Rolfboy


----------



## joelcoqui (Oct 17, 2006)

So, what ever happened? Are you gone with IBS-D ??


----------

